
Firing on all neurons: Where consciousness comes from - Goosey
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527520.400-firing-on-all-neurons-where-consciousness-comes-from.html?full=true
======
_delirium
Despite the headline, this seems mostly like an attempt to get more detailed
information about the brain structure that gives rise to consciousness, not
really an attempt to solve the "hard" philosophical problem of how it could
even be possible that a brain structure (of any sort) gives rise to
consciousness: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_problem_of_consciousness>

------
CWuestefeld
Interesting article, but I don't see that it even attempts to address the
nature of consciousness. It talks about what the brain is doing when it is
consciousness, but that's not even close to discussing why we experience
consciousness when the brain does that.

